# What is your Favorite???



## Geek (Jun 1, 2005)

New game!!! :icon_love

This game is called Whats your favorite.....?

Essentially I will ask a question in the form of...

*What is your favorite .....*

Movie?

The next person responds, and then asks their What is your favorite... question


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* New game!!! :icon_love
This game is called Whats your favorite.....?

Essentially I will ask a question in the form of...

*What is your favorite .....*

*Movie?*

The next person responds, and then asks their What is your favorite... question

TITANIC !
SPORT?


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

TITANIC !
SPORT?




Football,
what is your favorite

CAR?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2005)

Mine... 2003 Volkswagen Golf

Fave snack?


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Mine... 2003 Volkswagen Golf

Fave snack?




Pita Chips from Trader JOes,
What is your fav hair color?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Mine... 2003 Volkswagen Golf

Fave snack?

Reese's Fast Break candy bar 

 
Fav Breed of Dog?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Pita Chips from Trader JOes,
What is your fav hair color?

Ok then fast finger!!! LOL
Auburn

Fav noise?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2005)

Thunderstorms!

Fave shopping site?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Thunderstorms!

Fave shopping site?

ebates.com
Fav MAC Shadow color?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2005)

This is a hard one!

It has to be Shimmermoss.

Fave alcoholic drink?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* This is a hard one! It has to be Shimmermoss.

Fave alcoholic drink?

Mudslides! 
Fave brand of Jeans?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2005)

Levi's

Fave state?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Levi's
Fave state?

NY !





Fave cartoon?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2005)

Garfield

Fave Smurf character?


----------



## glamslam (Jun 1, 2005)

Powerpuff Girls!

Fave......

type of cuisine?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2005)

Mexican &amp; Gargamel

Fave color?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Powerpuff Girls!
Fave......

type of cuisine?

Italian
Fave color for nails?


----------



## glamslam (Jun 1, 2005)

Aw, I was too slow Joe!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Mexican &amp; Gargamel
Fave color?

ok - I double posted again!!! lol You people are too fast!!!
Seafoam green

Fave color for nails?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2005)

French manicure

Fave TV show?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* French manicure
Fave TV show?

I Love Lucy
Fav oldies song?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 1, 2005)

How oldie of a song? "Sweet Caroline"

Fave font?


----------



## deejoy (Jun 1, 2005)

*My favorite font is Comic Sans.*

*What is your favorite pizza topping?*


----------



## Andi (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *deejoy* *My favorite font is Comic Sans.*
*What is your favorite pizza topping?*

ham and pineapples (hawaii)
WhatÂ´s your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Andi (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Snickers!
What is your favorite magazine?

If I have to pick only one: Allure (American edition though!!)
WhatÂ´s your favorite movie genre??


----------



## wongy74 (Jun 1, 2005)

romantic comedy

Favorite romantic comedy?






Originally Posted by *Arielle* If I have to pick only one: Allure (American edition though!!)
WhatÂ´s your favorite movie genre??


----------



## Andi (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* romantic comedy
Favorite romantic comedy?





SheÂ´s All That (dunno why I like this so much though)
Favorite car brand?


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd have to pick something American (no offense) so I guess I would say Dodge.

Favorite scent?


----------



## Jen (Jun 1, 2005)

Romance Silver for men:icon_love

fav store to shop in?


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

Romance Silver for men:icon_love 
fav store to shop in?




Frys Electronics LOL
Fav time of the year?


----------



## Jen (Jun 1, 2005)

Summer, without a doubt!

What is your fav soup?


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

Summer, without a doubt!
What is your fav soup?




Lobster Bisque!
What is your FAVORITE Girl Name?


----------



## Jen (Jun 1, 2005)

Jade

fav brand of ketchup?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Lobster Bisque!
What is your FAVORITE Girl Name?


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2005)

NOT Heinz (Teresa)!!! lol

HUNTS

Fav kind of toothpaste?





Originally Posted by *Jen* 

Jade
fav brand of ketchup?


----------



## Jen (Jun 1, 2005)

LOL, Tony!

Crest w/baking powder

Fav color of car interior?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* NOT Heinz (Teresa)!!! lol
HUNTS

Fav kind of toothpaste?


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

LOL, Tony!
Crest w/baking powder

Fav color of car interior?




Blue suede lol
Fav kind of Fish?


----------



## Jen (Jun 1, 2005)

catfish or tilapia

fav salad dressing?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Blue suede lol
Fav kind of Fish?


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2005)

Thousand Island

Favorite Style of shirt?





Originally Posted by *Jen* 

catfish or tilapia 
fav salad dressing?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 1, 2005)

a pullover shirt

*What is your favorite place to vacation?*


----------



## CWHF (Jun 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* a pullover shirt

*What is your favorite place to vacation?*

Paris!
What's your favorite book?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 2, 2005)

Kevyn Aucoin's Making Faces

Fave CD?


----------



## Geek (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *IsisKat* 

Cocteau Twins-Heaven or Las Vegas
-Favorite movie?




The Matrix
Fav Holiday?


----------



## Andi (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* The Matrix
Fav Holiday?

New YearÂ´s (counts as a holiday, right?)
WhatÂ´s your favorite animal?


----------



## Mina (Jun 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* New YearÂ´s (counts as a holiday, right?)
WhatÂ´s your favorite animal?

yes your rite Arielle it's count as an holiday...
birds...Parrot

Favs MU Brand?


----------



## deejoy (Jun 3, 2005)

My favorite makeup brand is Chanel.

What's your favorite precious metal?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 3, 2005)

Silver

Fave soda?


----------



## lilla (Jun 3, 2005)

Coke.

What is your favorite island?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Silver
Fave soda?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2005)

Angel Island (near the SF Bay)

Fave article of clothing?


----------



## Andi (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Jeans
What is your favorite website?






I have to decide between MuT and MAC-I still pick MuT, cause MAC doesnÂ´t have new information on its site each day.so,MuT

WhatÂ´s your favorite fast food chain?


----------



## CollegeBytes (Jun 4, 2005)

makeuptalk.com of course!!

What is your favorite brand of acne treatment products? and if you are lucky and have no need for acne treatment products what is your favorite brand of facial cleansers?

:icon_love love you guys! 

whoops i was late.... my fave fast food chain would have to be umm Subway!!


----------



## Andi (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *CollegeBytes* makeuptalk.com of course!!

What is your favorite brand of acne treatment products? and if you are lucky and have no need for acne treatment products what is your favorite brand of facial cleansers?

:icon_love love you guys! 

whoops i was late.... my fave fast food chain would have to be umm Subway!!

I havenÂ´t tried a lot of acne treatment products since I am convinced little of them work. but my favorite brand of facial cleansers isNEUTROGENA.

WhatÂ´s your favorite makeup-item?


----------



## glamslam (Jun 4, 2005)

You mean I have to pick one?



Well right now it'd have to be L'oreal Voluminous mascara.

What's your fave "catch" phrase?


----------



## Geek (Jun 4, 2005)

Cart in front of the horse!

Fav type of coffee?


----------



## Andi (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Cart in front of the horse!
Fav type of coffee?

Starbucks White Chocolate Mocca (yummy, makes me want one right now)
WhatÂ´s your favorite style of music?


----------



## Andi (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MAC* deffo not RAP, so I would say, I love metal



lol
Fav brand of handbag

Luis Vuitton 
WhatÂ´s your favorite drink (alcoholic)


----------



## Geek (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nooly* 

i guess puma!fav language?




I guess I have to say FRENCH for you to HUG me LOL
Fav car?


----------



## Andi (Jun 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I guess I have to say FRENCH for you to HUG me LOL
Fav car?

my dadÂ´s Mercedes convertible which he rarely lets me drive cause I wrecked my mumÂ´s car a little (really only a little *lol*)




WhatÂ´s your favorite TV show at the moment?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2005)

Grey's Anatomy. Patrick Dempsey is HOT!

(I agree with White Chocolate mochas...yummy!)

fave toothpaste?


----------



## monniej (Jun 4, 2005)

crest multi-care whitening

sports team


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2005)

SF Giants

Fave city?


----------



## monniej (Jun 4, 2005)

don't know if you call it a city, but St.Thomas USVI

favorite designer?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2005)

Louis Vuitton

fave movie?


----------



## monniej (Jun 4, 2005)

under the tuscan sun with diane lane

hair removal technique?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2005)

Wax on wax ff!

Fave 80's song?


----------



## monniej (Jun 4, 2005)

love is a battlefield by pat benetar

favorite thing to collect


----------



## Marisol (Jun 4, 2005)

MAC postcards

fave chore?


----------



## monniej (Jun 4, 2005)

washing and folding clothes

favorite design style


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 5, 2005)

Design style.. hmm, southwestern/asian/mod for my home..

MY style for clothes, which is alwayus just plain weird.

Your favorite soup?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

hot and sour

fave animal?


----------



## elljmz (Jun 5, 2005)

Crest Extreme Clean

Favorite time of day?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* NOT Heinz (Teresa)!!! lol
HUNTS

Fav kind of toothpaste?


----------



## leelee04 (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* Crest Extreme Clean
Favorite time of day?

Late morning
Favorite Actor/Actress?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

Johnny Depp/Angelina Jolie

fave messenger?


----------



## lilla (Jun 5, 2005)

MSN

Favorite airline?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Johnny Depp/Angelina Jolie
fave messenger?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

United

Fave way to travel?


----------



## lilla (Jun 5, 2005)

Airway.

Favorite soup?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* United
Fave way to travel?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Airway.
Favorite soup?




Clam Chowder
Fav shampoo?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

John Freida

Fave book?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2005)

Jaws lol

Fav excersise?


----------



## lilla (Jun 5, 2005)

Pilates.

Fav egg dish (breakfast)?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Jaws lol

Fav excersise?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

scrambled eggs

Fave all time CD?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2005)

Back in Black AC/DC

Fav all time Dinner food





Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

scrambled eggs

Fave all time CD?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

sushi!

fave movie genre?


----------



## Andi (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* sushi!

fave movie genre?

HORROR movies *muahaha*
WhatÂ´s your favorite piece of jewelry?


----------



## Andi (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nooly* my celtic ring, in silverfave ice flavour?

cookie dough!!!
WhatÂ´s your fave runway model?


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 

 cookie dough!!!
WhatÂ´s your fave runway model?




Uhm Twiggy..is she one? 
Fav Place to travel to?


----------



## Laura (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Fav Place to travel to? Canary Islands, specifically Lanzarotte. Been there 4 times &amp; i love the place!
*What's your fave season.. winter, autumn (think USA'ers call if fall), spring or summer?*


----------



## Andi (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nooly* oups!! lol!! our fave question is quite the same!! so my fave season would be summer

hum fave name for your children??

boy: Cole or Christiangirl: Fairon or Helena

whatÂ´s your favorite fruit?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

Lucky Charms

Fave mall store?


----------



## Andi (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Lucky Charms
Fave mall store?

VictoriaÂ´s Secret
Favorite time of day?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

blue

fave soap opera?


----------



## leelee04 (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* blue

fave soap opera?

I have two,Days/Passions
Favorite Gem?


----------



## lilla (Jun 5, 2005)

diamond.

Favorite cellphone company?

Originally Posted by *leelee04* I have two,Days/Passions
Favorite Gem?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

Cingular

fave way to get in touch with someone?


----------



## LuckyMe (Jun 5, 2005)

By cell phone

What's your favorite chocolate candy?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2005)

Skor

Fave brand of gum?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Skor
Fave brand of gum?

Orbit

Fave love song?


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 6, 2005)

hmm..wolverine from x-men

what is your fave 80's movie?


----------



## Shanel (Jun 6, 2005)

mk whipped pink

favoite artist? (sculpture, paintng etc)


----------



## Andi (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Nooly* Luis Royo I guess.fave cheese??

Parmesan
favorite ice cream flavor? (hope nobody already asked that)


----------



## Shanel (Jun 6, 2005)

The only ice cream I will eat is Mint choc chip...

favorite flower?


----------



## Jen (Jun 6, 2005)

yellow rose

Fav body lotion?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jen* yellow rose
Fav body lotion?

bath and body works cucumber melon!!!









Fave childhood cartoon?


----------



## Andi (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* bath and body works cucumber melon!!!








Fave childhood cartoon?





Biena Maja (austrian cartoon with a bee)
Favorite shoe style?


----------



## lilla (Jun 6, 2005)

Sandals

Fav shoe brand?

Originally Posted by *Arielle* Biena Maja (austrian cartoon with a bee)
Favorite shoe style?


----------



## Andi (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Sandals
Fav shoe brand?

Puma for sneakers Gucci for glam (if I could only afford it)
Favorite movie villain?


----------



## monniej (Jun 6, 2005)

the joker

favorite spa treatment?


----------



## Andi (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* the joker 
favorite spa treatment?

facial scrub. dunno why but I love having my face rubbed




Favorite band?


----------



## monniej (Jun 6, 2005)

earth, wind and fire

favorite piece of jewelry?


----------



## Andi (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* earth, wind and fire
favorite piece of jewelry?

my Dolce &amp; Gabbana watch
Favorite item of clothing?


----------



## monniej (Jun 6, 2005)

underwear

favorite moisturizer?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *monniej* underwear

favorite moisturizer?

hope in a jar

fave perfume?


----------



## lilla (Jun 6, 2005)

YSL Paris in Spring Time.

Fav eye color?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* hope in a jar

fave perfume?


----------



## Jen (Jun 6, 2005)

blue

fav childhood memory?


----------



## Andi (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jen* blue
fav childhood memory?

being dressed up as a princess for halloween in kindergarden
Favorite Fairy tale when you were little?


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 6, 2005)

Peter Pan

fave style of decor?


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2005)

Retro

fav weather?


----------



## lilla (Jun 7, 2005)

spring

fav bra brand?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Retro
fav weather?


----------



## Jen (Jun 7, 2005)

Natori

fav month?


----------



## Andi (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jen* Natori
fav month?

JULY!!! (no school *hehe* and hot weather even in austria!)
Favorite way to spend a weekend night?


----------



## lilla (Jun 7, 2005)

April.

Fav brand TV?

Originally Posted by *Jen* Natori
fav month?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* JULY!!! (no school *hehe* and hot weather even in austria!)
Favorite way to spend a weekend night?


Out with my friends dancing

Fave way to wear your hair?


----------



## Andi (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Out with my friends dancing 

Fave way to wear your hair?

dead straight (but hard to achieve!)
Favorite skincare brand?


----------



## lilla (Jun 7, 2005)

La Prairie.

Fav brand sunglasses?

Originally Posted by *Arielle* dead straight (but hard to achieve!)
Favorite skincare brand?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* La Prairie.
Fav brand sunglasses?


Chanel

fave summer drink(alcohol)?


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2005)

Mai Tai!!

Fav lip balm


----------



## Marisol (Jun 8, 2005)

Rosebud Salve

fave type of cake?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Rosebud Salve
fave type of cake?

red velvet


Fave play?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 8, 2005)

Phantom of the Opera

fave Adam Sandler flick?


----------



## lilla (Jun 8, 2005)

hamlet

Fav video game?

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* red velvet


Fave play?


----------



## leelee04 (Jun 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* hamlet

Fav video game?

Right now, Midnight club DUB edition
Favorite dessert?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 8, 2005)

creme brulee

fave Adam Sandler flick?


----------



## Jen (Jun 8, 2005)

Spanglish

fav piece of furniture at home?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* creme brulee
fave Adam Sandler flick?


----------



## lilla (Jun 8, 2005)

My love seat.

Fav sushi?

Originally Posted by *Jen* Spanglish
fav piece of furniture at home?


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2005)

Fresh Water Eel

Fav color of a bike?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Fresh Water Eel
Fav color of a bike?

blue
Fave break up line?


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2005)

bite me, hit the road jack

Fav song quote?





Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

blue
Fave break up line?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* bite me, hit the road jack

Fav song quote?

Holy crap!
"siiting here just resting my bones,cause this lonlyness wont leave me alone"Otis Redding

Fave poetry quote?


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2005)

uhmmmmmmmmmmm

God is Great and God is Good And we Thank Him for our Food lol






Fav type of hat on a girl


----------



## Andi (Jun 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* uhmmmmmmmmmmm
God is Great and God is Good And we Thank Him for our Food lol





Fav type of hat on a girl

pink baseball caps *lol*
Favorite type of clothing on a guy?


----------



## lilla (Jun 8, 2005)

Armani Suit.

Fav man's cologne?

Originally Posted by *Arielle* pink baseball caps *lol*
Favorite type of clothing on a guy?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Armani Suit.
Fav man's cologne?

Blvgari black

fave style of dance?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Msfashionguru* Ballroom
Favorite Cartoon?

Spongbobsquarepants






fave snack?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* At the moment, Mac n cheese!
Favorite cell phone carrier?

sprint
fave department store?


----------



## piglet1155 (Jun 9, 2005)

Nordstroms

Favorite smell


----------



## lilla (Jun 9, 2005)

Dansko.

Favorite eyeliner?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* My bf




Favorite footwear?


----------



## Geek (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

MAC powerpoint
Favorite musical?




Jesus Christ Super Star (Weber)
Fav TV show of all time?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 9, 2005)

Friends

fave forum on MUT?


----------



## Andi (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Friends
fave forum on MUT?

FOTD. I was always curious bout how all the people on here look in real life!
Favorite brand of chips?


----------



## leelee04 (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* FOTD. I was always curious bout how all the people on here look in real life!
Favorite brand of chips?

Pringles
Favorite Deodorant?


----------



## Jen (Jun 9, 2005)

Secret

fav breakfast cereal?


----------



## Geek (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jen* 

Secret
fav breakfast cereal?




Trader Joe's Vanilla Almond granola cereal!
Fav type of bread?


----------



## Jen (Jun 9, 2005)

sourdough

fav sandwich?


----------



## Andi (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jen* sourdough
fav sandwich?

turkey+cheese+lettuce+mayo
Favorite "ghetto" slang word?


----------



## lilla (Jun 9, 2005)

Rye.

Fav style earings?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Trader Joe's Vanilla Almond granola cereal!
Fav type of bread?


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 9, 2005)

cuddling with my boyfriend--he's so comfy.

What's your favorite nail polish?


----------



## Andi (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *blaquepooky* cuddling with my boyfriend--he's so comfy.
What's your favorite nail polish?

Dior Addict white exposure
Favorite body lotion?


----------



## Andi (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* B&amp;BW Sweet Pea
Favorite fruit?

raspberries
Favorite hairspray? (ok I know thatÂ´s a stupid one-IÂ´m just running out of ideas)

btw sweet pea is one of my faves too!!!


----------



## Andi (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* cool!
I don't use hairspray.

Favorite place (or town or locale)?

the mall! (does that count?)
Favorite outdoor activity?


----------



## Geek (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

This is hard since I'm not an outdoor kinda gal...does a picnic count? 


Yep
Fav Sunglasses?


----------



## Geek (Jun 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

Anything, as long as it's purple.
Favorite animal?




Duckbilled Platypus lol
Fav bottled water brand?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 10, 2005)

Ghiradelli

fave flower?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Ghiradelli 
fave flower?

peach roses

fave spicy food?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 10, 2005)

guacamole (homemade by me)

fave soft drink?


----------



## lilla (Jun 10, 2005)

Sprite.

Fave vegetable?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* guacamole (homemade by me)

fave soft drink?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 10, 2005)

Broccoli

fave type of salad?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Broccoli
fave type of salad?

greek

fave type of dressing?(salad)


----------



## Marisol (Jun 10, 2005)

Ranch

fave lettuce?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Ranch

fave lettuce?

roamaine(i konw i didnt spell that right,lol)


Fave sinful dessert?damn now im really hungery


----------



## Marisol (Jun 10, 2005)

creme brulee

fave award show?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* creme brulee

fave award show?

The grammy's


fave vaca spot?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Since I just watched it - The MTV movie awards





Favorite cable channel?

mtv

fave vaca spot?


----------



## lilla (Jun 10, 2005)

Kitkat

Favorite wine?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Anywhere tropical (I know, I'm cheating



)
Favorite candy?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Kitkat
Favorite wine?

merlot

fave lingerie store?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Frederick's
Favorite actress?

angelina jolie


fave music video?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 10, 2005)

right now, it would have to be Shakira featuring Alejandro Sanz "La Tortura"

Fave latin invasion artist?


----------



## Andi (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* right now, it would have to be Shakira featuring Alejandro Sanz "La Tortura"
Fave latin invasion artist?

must be Enrique Iglesias (if I understood the question right).
favorite Aaron Spelling TV show?


----------



## Geek (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 

must be Enrique Iglesias (if I understood the question right).
favorite Aaron Spelling TV show?




90210
favorite car?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* 90210
favorite car?

my audi quarrtro

fave truck?


----------



## Andi (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* my audi quarrtro


fave truck?

any FORD pickup (thatÂ´s a truck too, right? IÂ´m not an expert on American cars)
Favorite movie youÂ´ve seen lately?


----------



## lilla (Jun 10, 2005)

Star wars.

fav sports car?

Originally Posted by *Arielle* any FORD pickup (thatÂ´s a truck too, right? IÂ´m not an expert on American cars)
Favorite movie youÂ´ve seen lately?


----------



## Geek (Jun 10, 2005)

My Escalade ETX






Fav candy?





Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

my audi quarrtro


fave truck?


----------



## Andi (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* My Escalade ETX





Fav candy?

Star burst
Favorite non alcoholic drink?


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 10, 2005)

water--carbonated drinks make me sick

fav perscriptions (idk I was just staring at my vicodin pills for my ear surgery)


----------



## lilla (Jun 10, 2005)

my Ortho birth control pills





fav mascara?

Originally Posted by *blaquepooky* water--carbonated drinks make me sick
fav perscriptions (idk I was just staring at my vicodin pills for my ear surgery)


----------



## Andi (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* my Ortho birth control pills




fav mascara?

Kanebo 23Â° Silk Performance (washes off-I hate messing with eye mu-remover!)
Favorite shampoo?


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 10, 2005)

Paul Mitchell Awaphui Shampoo

Favorite tv show?


----------



## Andi (Jun 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *blaquepooky* Paul Mitchell Awaphui Shampoo
Favorite tv show?

Nip/Tuck
Favorite sport to watch on TV?


----------



## Geek (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 

Nip/Tuck
Favorite sport to watch on TV?




Football
Favorite world leader?


----------



## lilla (Jun 11, 2005)

Me in my next life





Fav Taco Bell food?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Football
Favorite world leader?


----------



## Geek (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Me in my next life




Fav Taco Bell food?




Double Decker Supreme!!!
Fav McDonald's food?


----------



## lilla (Jun 11, 2005)

Hot and Spicy Mac Chicken, no mayo





Fav time of the day?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Double Decker Supreme!!!
Fav McDonald's food?


----------



## Andi (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Afternoon
What's your favorite midnight snack?

ice cream with caramel sauce
Favorite meal?


----------



## Geek (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 

ice cream with caramel sauce
Favorite meal?




Grilled Scallops with 2 lobster tails.
Fav drug


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Grilled Scallops with 2 lobster tails.
Fav drug





Excedrin Migraine... works wonders! 
Shoe


----------



## lilla (Jun 11, 2005)

Dansko Sandals.

Favorite breakfast food?

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Excedrin Migraine... works wonders! 
Shoe


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

bagel with cream cheese

fave fruit?


----------



## lilla (Jun 12, 2005)

Hard one.... Peaches.

Favorite l/s color?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* bagel with cream cheese

fave fruit?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

Right now I am loving my VGV lippie.

fave chips?


----------



## lilla (Jun 12, 2005)

Fritos.

Favorite cookies?

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Right now I am loving my VGV lippie. 
fave chips?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

homemade sugar cookies

fave candle scent?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* homemade sugar cookies

fave candle scent?


lavender

fave tanning lotion?


----------



## Geek (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

lavender

fave tanning lotion?




Banana Boat hands down
Fav love story movie?


----------



## lilla (Jun 12, 2005)

Eddie Murphy.

Favorite kind chocolate?

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* THE NOTEBOOK!
Favorite comedian?


----------



## Geek (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* 

Eddie Murphy.
Favorite kind chocolate?




brown? lol
Fav tear jerker movie?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* brown? lol
Fav tear jerker movie?

titanic

Fave action movie?


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* titanic


Fave action movie?

the 5th element
Favorite author?


----------



## Geek (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 

the 5th element
Favorite author?




Oh I like that movie!!
Fav Single Actor?


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh I like that movie!!
Fav Single Actor?

easy: Paul Walker!!!! :icon_love 
Fave single actress?


----------



## Geek (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 

easy: Paul Walker!!!! :icon_love 
Fave single actress?




Nicole Kidman (now)
Fav Child Actor?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Nicole Kidman (now)
Fav Child Actor?



Dakota Fanning

fave child turned adult actor?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

Alexis Bidel

Fave guilty pleasure TV show?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Alexis Bidel
Fave guilty pleasure TV show?

Real wrold road rules challenge

fave country?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

I love those shows too! Mexico (cause all of my family is there)

fave celebrity couple?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I love those shows too! Mexico (cause all of my family is there)
fave celebrity couple?

angelina jolie and antonio banderas in this movie i saw.

very celeb gossip story?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

When Britney &amp; Justin broke up... loved the drama!

fave celebrity drama?


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I love those shows too! Mexico (cause all of my family is there)
fave celebrity couple?

Reese Witherspoon and Ryan Philippe
Favorite Hollywood bad boy ?


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2005)

looks like 2 of us were slow *lol*


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* Reese Witherspoon and Ryan Philippe
Favorite Hollywood bad boy ?

colin ferall,,,yumyumyum!!!!!

Fave hollywood bad girl?


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* colin ferall,,,yumyumyum!!!!!


Fave hollywood bad girl?

Angelina Jolie
Favorite talk show?

(ok I realized I was slow *lol* I got a lil confused)


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

Ellen Degeneres

Fave soundtrack?


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Ellen Degeneres
Fave soundtrack?

Cruel intentions!!!!!!!
Fave song at the moment?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

La tortura by Shakira and my man Alejandro Sanz

fave childhood song?


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* La tortura by Shakira and my man Alejandro Sanz
fave childhood song?

oh you mean MY man, Alejandro right Marisol?





hm canÂ´t remember the really old childhood songs, but the first pop song I liked was We Will rock you (Queen)

Fave childhood toy?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

Barbies... i had a lot of them

fave board game?


----------



## Andi (Jun 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Barbies... i had a lot of them
fave board game?

Trivial Pursuit
Fave MTV Show?


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2005)

Real World

fave VJ?


----------



## Geek (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* 

Real World
fave VJ?




Martha Stewart LOLOLOL 
Favorite Music Video


----------



## Marisol (Jun 13, 2005)

La Tortura by Shakira (with hottie Alejandro Sanz)

fave TV channel?


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* La Tortura by Shakira (with hottie Alejandro Sanz) 

fave TV channel?

VH1fave time of day?


----------



## Andi (Jun 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *blaquepooky* VH1fave time of day?

afternoon/evening
Fave meal to cook?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 12, 2006)

Chicken enchiladas with spanish rice and beans.

What is your fave animal?


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 14, 2006)

Dogs

Favourite animated movie?


----------



## lavender (Apr 17, 2006)

Ice age!

Favorite drink?


----------



## elljmz (Apr 17, 2006)

ice tea

favorite girl's name?


----------



## Kan D sweets (Apr 22, 2006)

Kan D(hehehehe) okay okay

Mary


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

Angelica

favorite band/musician?


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2006)

jeane luc ponte

favorite dessert


----------



## canelita (May 18, 2006)

chocolate cake &amp; ice cream yummy

fav day of the week ?


----------



## monniej (May 18, 2006)

friday!

favorite gem stone?


----------



## Mina (May 24, 2006)

Amethyst

Fav Music Artist?


----------



## lynda (May 25, 2006)

Darren Hayes

Fave country


----------



## Mina (May 25, 2006)

Bangladesh

Fave Recent Music CD?


----------



## Aquilah (May 25, 2006)

Monkey Business by the Black Eyed Peas (might be a wee bit old)

Favorite hair color on the opposite sex...


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Dark brown or black.

Who was your fave teacher in school?


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 8, 2006)

V neck

Favorite Ice Cream Topping?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 8, 2006)

Chocolate sauce/syrup

What's your favorite rainy day activity?


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 9, 2006)

Watching a DVD.

Favourite way to greet someone you love?


----------



## karrieann (Jun 9, 2006)

with a hug

What is your favorite childhood memory?


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2006)

law and order.

fave season


----------



## Maude (Jun 10, 2006)

fall.

What is/was your favorite school subject ?


----------



## SerenityEludes (Jun 10, 2006)

English (any form of writing class)

What's your favorite board game?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 10, 2006)

monopoly

whats your favorite 80's song?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

OMG, that's a tough one and I don't think I can narrow it down!

What's your fave makeup product?


----------



## PRADA_on_pointe (Jun 13, 2006)

lipbalm

what is your favorite magazine?


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

cosmo.

what is your favorite... show?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 13, 2006)

Lost and i'm sooo lost without it right now!

What is your favorite beverage?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Coffee...

What is your favorite Mexican dish?


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2006)

hard shell tacos

what's your favorite...cocktail


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Bahama Mama

What is your favorite book?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Goodnight Moon.

What's your favorite reality show?


----------



## Maude (Jun 25, 2006)

I love Extreme Makeover Home Edition.

Who is your favorite character in The OC?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Seth Cohen...

What is your favorite fashion magazine?


----------



## LilDee (Jun 25, 2006)

Cosmopolitan!

what's your favorite song of the moment?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 25, 2006)

Honestly, it's still "My Humps" by BEP

What's your favorite beer?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

I dislike the taste of beer, immensely.

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 26, 2006)

Scrambled!






Favourite way to have Coffee?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

Light &amp; sweet (aka w/ cream &amp; sugar)

What is your favorite reality show?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 26, 2006)

Big Brother (During the summer.)

What's your favorite brand of fabric softener?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

Snuggle

What is your favorite laundry detergent?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 26, 2006)

Arm &amp; Hammer perfume and dye free because everything else aggravates my allergies.

What is your favorite kind of exercise?


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 26, 2006)

playing dance dance revolution hahah

whats your favorite movie?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2006)

Gone With the Wind

What is your favorite rainy day activity?


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 28, 2006)

Surfing the Net





Favourite Newspaper?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 28, 2006)

Uh...... I don't read the newspaper... The news itself is depressing enough... If I have to pick one, Times Union *lol*

What's your favorite diamond shape?


----------



## monniej (Jun 30, 2006)

square!

what's your favorite movie snack?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 30, 2006)

Buttered popcorn hands down!!! With extra butter and a LARGE soda! *lmao*

What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 1, 2006)

my birthday









...does that count?

whats your favorite jelly belly flavor?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Sour Apple (Jelly Belly)

What is your favorite nail polish color?


----------



## LilDee (Jul 1, 2006)

OPI's it's all greek to me

what's your favorite flower?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Daisy!!!!!

What is your favorite dwarf from Snow White?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

sleepy!

what is your favorite scent?


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ralph Lauren's Romance or my boyfriend's cologne

What's your favorite reality TV show?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 5, 2006)

None. I don't like reality TV shows.

Favourite brand of Milk.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 5, 2006)

Braum's




mmm good

fav. ice-cream flavor?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 6, 2006)

Peppermint Choc Chip.

Favourite brand of Car?


----------



## LilDee (Aug 6, 2006)

Mercedes!

but i like mustangs too and the old dodge charger and barracuda.. so many nice ones to choose from.. lol..

what is your favorite place to hang out?


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 7, 2006)

Anywhere w/ the boyfriend

Fav place to shop?


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

eBay!

What's your favorite season?


----------



## LilDee (Aug 8, 2006)

Summer!

what's your favorite movie?


----------



## chrgrl (Aug 8, 2006)

Life Is Beautiful.

What's your favorite style of underwear?


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 8, 2006)

bikini

favorite magazine?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

InStyle.

What's your favorite day of the week?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 9, 2006)

I would say Sunday because I go shopping that day.

Your favourite pair of shoes?


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

My black stilleto wedges.

Favorite flavor...


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2006)

chocolate

Favorite candy?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Bites!

What's your favorite song?


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2006)

"Don't Wait" by Dashboard Confessional

Favorite band?


----------



## monniej (Aug 11, 2006)

outkast

favorite diamond shape?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 13, 2006)

princess

favorite soft drink?


----------



## shimmerE (Aug 13, 2006)

diet dr pepper...

favorite peanut butter???


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 14, 2006)

Jiffy

favorite deodorant?


----------



## michko970 (Aug 14, 2006)

Degree

favorite comedian?


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 14, 2006)

Kathy Griffin

Fav. TV show?


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 14, 2006)

The Bill

Favourite breed of dog?


----------



## LilDee (Aug 14, 2006)

Bordeaux!!! aka French mastiff or "hooch'

What is your favorite dish?


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 15, 2006)

Lasagna

What's your favorite restaurant?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Outback... Then Ruby Tuesday

What is your favorite snack food?


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

X-Factor

Favourite item of make up


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 12, 2006)

UDPP

What is your favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 12, 2006)

Peppermint Chocolate Chip

Favourite shirt?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 15, 2006)

my wal-mart wife beaters

favorite kind of candy?


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 16, 2006)

Anything black coloured

Favourite rose colour?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

oh god...all of them LOL blue!

favorite perfume


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

nothing in particular, like a lot of the floral ones

Whats the best time to FOOL AROUND? early morning or late nite?


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Either...but probably say early morning..

What is your favorite position during sex?


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 18, 2006)

on top

whats your favorite condom brand?


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 5, 2007)

trojans

what is your favorite place to go out with your s.o.?


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 5, 2007)

resturant called mozambique in Laguna Beach, CA

What is you favorite quote/saying???


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

Do unto others as you'd have them do unto you.

What is your favorite childhood memory?


----------

